# Excessive Wax or ? in Rooster's Ear



## Sparrow (Oct 6, 2021)

I noticed recently that my five year old rooster named Cali, has excessive wax or pus build up that gathers on the opening of his ears.  It's solid and dry, and when I clean it off notice that there is no oozing on the inside of the ear, and there is no redness, no odor at all.  I'm not going to do anything but check his ears every few days and clean when necessary.  He doesn't have any other problems, that are visible.  Anyone have similar experience?


----------



## Alaskan (Oct 6, 2021)

Sparrow said:


> I noticed recently that my five year old rooster named Cali, has excessive wax or pus build up that gathers on the opening of his ears.  It's solid and dry, and when I clean it off notice that there is no oozing on the inside of the ear, and there is no redness, no odor at all.  I'm not going to do anything but check his ears every few days and clean when necessary.  He doesn't have any other problems, that are visible.  Anyone have similar experience?


No, and I have had a bunch of chickens for a bunch of years.



Sounds most odd.


----------



## Sparrow (Oct 7, 2021)

Alaskan said:


> No, and I have had a bunch of chickens for a bunch of years.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds most odd.


I don't think most chicken flock owners regularly check all of their birds' ears, unless they're pets.  I only checked his ears because he likes to be held sometimes, and the day I was holding him I just decided to look at his ears.


----------



## Alaskan (Oct 7, 2021)

Sparrow said:


> I don't think most chicken flock owners regularly check all of their birds' ears, unless they're pets.  I only checked his ears because he likes to be held sometimes, and the day I was holding him I just decided to look at his ears.


So you wouldn't see it normally?

It is hidden under feathers?


----------



## Sparrow (Oct 12, 2021)

Alaskan said:


> So you wouldn't see it normally?
> 
> It is hidden under feathers?


His ears holes are hidden under tiny feathers.


----------



## Alaskan (Oct 12, 2021)

Sparrow said:


> His ears holes are hidden under tiny feathers.


That I know... but it wasn't clear to me if you could see the wax just normally.  As in, is there so much that it builds up and is seen through the feathers or is seen dripping down the side of his face.

Only rarely have I brushed aside the feathers to look inside the ear canal.

With my parrots I see their ear area more frequently,  and up close, and have never noticed any discharge.


----------



## Mini Horses (Oct 12, 2021)

Never knew they had wax...  ...but watching them dirt bath, I can see how there would be stuff get there!    No ooze, redness, pain, I'd say no worry....just a dirty bird.


----------



## Sparrow (Oct 18, 2021)

On one side the wax was sticking to the tiny feathers and totally blocking the earhole.  But it's now a moot issue.  I was cleaning his ears every few days and now after checking him two days in a row, his ears are perfectly clean.

I will continue to keep an eye on his ears.


----------



## Alaskan (Oct 18, 2021)

Sparrow said:


> On one side the wax was sticking to the tiny feathers and totally blocking the earhole.  But it's now a mute issue.  I was cleaning his ears every few days and now after checking him two days in a row, his ears are perfectly clean.
> 
> I will continue to keep an eye on his ears.


In that case....no it is not a normal thing.

Nice that whatever it was has cleared up.


----------

